# right strut mount replaced,alligned now pulls to the right



## 89dragger (Oct 3, 2005)

hey. i replaced the the right upper strut mount on the car and had it alligned and now it pulls to the right. i also put a used tire on that side. i already rotated the tires and it still pulls. the shop said that my right wheels is slanting out but there is no caster adjustment. he just looked at it and said it was like that but i looked and don't know about that. is there some sort of bushing or joint wore out or something. i don't hear any popping noises. i do hear a noise from that right hand side that sounds like rubber squeaking only when i turn hard to the left. does anybody know what;s going on here


----------



## DRUNKHORSE (Mar 6, 2005)

I would assume that since only that side was replaced, the strut compression is causing this problem. Since the other side is worn out, its not putting the same amount of compression as the new one. When replacing struts it is always recommended that you replace both of them, not just one.


----------



## 89dragger (Oct 3, 2005)

replaced the strut mount, not the struts.


----------



## AndysSr20de7185 (Aug 25, 2005)

*ok?*

ok then you should replace both strut mounts........ so start working on the left side strut mount and go from there..... i think thats what (drunkhorse) meant.... and that mechanic that you took it to, i dunno about him.... i smell somthing fishy........


----------



## DRUNKHORSE (Mar 6, 2005)

I would check the ball joints and the control arm bushing. Grasp the front tire at the top and bottom and rock the tire inward and outward while a friend visually checks for movement in the front wheel bearing. If there is movement, adjust or replace the wheel bearing. Of course, raise the front end to do this. Also inspect the bushings for heavy cracks, movement, deterioration, and looseness. @ things you can do to check them is:


Push on the fenders of the vehicle while you listening for noise.

To check bushings for looseness, use a prybar to see if the control arm can be moved
.


----------



## 89dragger (Oct 3, 2005)

we have checked all the joints and they are all intact and not bad. the other strut mount checks out to be ok. the other one definantly was bad, you could hear it and the strut would move if you pryed it.


----------

